# flu like symptoms 2 days after fet



## gee27 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi 
I had a fet on Wednesday and started getting flu like symptoms yesterday, runny nose, sore throat and aches and pains. I'm wondering if this is going to affect my outcome? You read so much conflicting thing on the net so just looking for some reassurance xx


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

I know of an Ivf lady who had a bad chest infection and flu symptoms after her ET. She was worries about all the coughing effecting her chances. She is now nearly 4 months pregnant. Try not to worry, but to get some piece of mind, call your clinic.

I've had an FET too, currently 8dp5dt and I've had the sniffles for last 2 days.

Good luck on your 2ww


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Gee,

I had the most terrible cold in my 2ww.  We had gone to Centre Parcs for 5 days and I couldn't get out of bed for two days.

I am now nearly 36 weeks pregnant, so you will be fine, it won't effect the outcome.

Unfortunately you won't be able to take anything if it gets worse, so you may have it for longer then normal.

Good luck.

X


----------



## gee27 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for your replies ladies, you've both made me feel better about it! I suppose nothing's ever straightforward in this game!!

pmc- good luck also on your 2ww xx 

Staceysm- congratulations on your pregnancy, not long now! Xx


----------

